# Trek v Klein v Specialized



## HoustonLimey (Apr 30, 2005)

I am in a dilemma... I am 5'8 185lbs.

Have always ridden MTBs but have just moved into centuries and MS-150 type rides.
Obviously I need a road bike !

Have narrowed it down to the following and would appreciate any thoughts and comments;

52cm Klein Aura v
Trek Pilot 2.1
Specialized Roubaix

Does anyone have any horror stories / great stories on any of these 3 ?
I have ridden them all and am happy with all of them...
Preference as I write is towards the Klein as my MTB is also Klein...But I am having problems getting the local dealer to price match which gives me a $300 uprate on the Klein v the others...

Thanks in advance for your help...


----------



## HoustonLimey (Apr 30, 2005)

Well since I wrote my earlier post I have visited my LBS and tried the Trek 1500 and Giant TCR 1 as well....

The Trek was awesome, as was the Giant (I guess I am one of the people that can 'fit' a Giant)

After riding the Trek 1500 I have discounted the Pilot and Roubaix from the equation so it is now down to the Klein Aura V v Trek 1500 v Giant TCR 1

Once again, I ask if anyone has any horror stories about the options....

Thanks in advance for your help...Again !!
Apologies for moving the goal posts !


----------



## regan (Jun 17, 2004)

HoustonLimey said:


> Well since I wrote my earlier post I have visited my LBS and tried the Trek 1500 and Giant TCR 1 as well....
> 
> The Trek was awesome, as was the Giant (I guess I am one of the people that can 'fit' a Giant)
> 
> ...


 You ought to look at Lemond's. It seems to me that you're getting basically the same bike as the Trek offering, but with a smaller name and a few upgrades to boot.

In your price range, there's lots of great bikes. Bianchi has some good offerings, as does Specialized, and others. Try not to limit yourself to just three bikes. Ride everything you can and choose from there.


----------

